# Repair or replace gas boiler - 9 years old



## cormster1 (4 Mar 2011)

Looking for advice on the options.  Have been told boiler has fault at moment and will need at least 268 plus VAT of repairs and possibly more if there is pump problems after that.  House built in 2001 and boiler is a potterton one

Has already had a new heat exchanger fitted 2 years ago

Should I just cut my losses and go for a new one?


----------



## DGOBS (4 Mar 2011)

Which potterton one?
If it's a heatexchanger, most likely a proforma (system)
Whats in need of repair?

Manufacturer states 10-15 years is the lifespan of a boiler, I would give thought to a new one, but there maybe a good few years left in the one you have


----------



## cormster1 (5 Mar 2011)

Hi DGBOS, thank you for replying.

I have had a look, the only thing written on it is Potterton System.  The repair needed is to fit a new microswitch to it, I'm afraid I am hopeless untechie about it, but the engineer said it was a switch with a rubber diaghram which wasnt opening or closing correctly so it is cutting out.  This bit will be 148 plus vat.  Then there is something that needs to be fitted in the HP to correct problems with the pressure- the dial is going down to almost nil some of the time, this bit is 120 plus vat.  He also said there may be an underlying problem with the pump causing the pressure as well but would need to do the above first to see if that fixes it.

Its on a timer at the minute with both heat and HW coming on for 2 time bands each and sometimes it doesnt fire at all and some of those times flicking the on/off will start it, sometimes not.  Then sometimes when it has been on for a while it will shut off and the light for pressure stays on, it can be like that for a bit and can then go on again later of its own volition.  I noticed yesterday because I was at home all day that the boiler itself was very hot to touch and the utility room was hot- its a tiny room with rad turned off, so the only heat was from the boiler.

We have hard water which caused some problems with it in year 2 or 3, from memory there may have been mention of a circuitboard or motherboard being replaced then the heat exchanger was 2008, we have always had it serviced every year.  I guess I don't want to keep spending money on it if the end is nigh and while the sei grants are there a new boiler may be a better and less worrying option.  From talking to the engineer I think I could get the grant to upgrade the heating controls as well as we have no thermostats on any rads so that would take some of the sting out of changing it.  There should also be a reduction in bills from a newer one Also from a purely cosmetic point of view the plumbing to the existing boiler is all exposed and I am hoping that that could also be improved- trivial but still it is a barrier to fitting badly needed storage wall units in my utility room!!  By that point in talking to the engineer my head was spinning with all the technical bits but he was talking about some type of unit that would be dearer but smaller but I think this might be a combi boiler which my internet research since then seems to indicate that we cannot run two power showers from.  Would a condensor boiler be a smaller unit as well?

I havent got a written quote yet, just ball park figures so that I can get my head round the repair/replace decision!


----------



## DGOBS (5 Mar 2011)

If the 'flow-switch' isn't making, it DOES NOT REQUIRE REPLACING and the price is extortion, if it fails the rubber diaphram sometimes needs replacing (about 5 euro) and 
block of the valve may require some cleaning.

Suggesting the pump is the issue is frankly rubbish, if your circulation is fine, the pump is fine, the normal issues that cause this problem is either a blocked return filter, a blockage in the pipe leading from the heatexchanger down the return pipe to where the thermister sensor is located (will need to be removed and cleaned also.

As you say limescale, and your heatexchanger was changed 2 years ago, if your system wasn't cleansed and flushed at the same time, my money would be on that your new heatexchanger is now blocked too, replacing the old one on it's own was like a band-aid, as the new copper heatexchanger would act like a magnet for all the limescale in the system if not cleansed and would not last half the time of the original

Lots going on here, ring me during the week and I can discuss your options with you, see if we can put you on the right track


----------



## cormster1 (6 Mar 2011)

Thanks DGOBS, will do that.  (took me a bit to find the number but have it now!)

C


----------



## cormster1 (10 Mar 2011)

Just an update - thanks entirely to DGOBS we have a warm house and working boiler again- DG, you are an absolute gentleman and a treasure to have found.

Thanks again

C


----------

